# TEXAS--Central Texas/Austin area HERF!



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

*Hey all (this includes you Houston, Dallas, SA, and outlying folks, too!)*

Brent/Brian/Papichulo and I are planning to herf in S. Austin on Sunday, Dec 17th, afternoon, at the new Little Woodrow's patio area. We'd like to welcome one and all to join us that day for some good smokes and camaraderie.

Post your intent to attend, and I'll get directions posted shortly. All are welcome, including spousal units and whatnot...but know that LW only admits folks over 21 so no tykes.

*We hope to see you out and smoking with us!*


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I'd love to be there but I'll be in Dallas that weekend.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

rack04 said:


> I'd love to be there but I'll be in Dallas that weekend.


I too would love to be there, but I will be in Dallas as well. I however am in Austin M-F and on Thursday there are a few of us that do LW north off Parmer.

tt:cb


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm in, Heath.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Of course I am there!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

Sunday is the 16th


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I wish I could make this, maybe someday I"ll move back to Austin


----------



## williegstyles (Aug 20, 2007)

Count me in....I can hardly wait!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

emeraldsmoke said:


> Sunday is the 16th


Correct, and BUMP! C'mon folks, roll out!


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Next Sunday? I'm in. Let's do it.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks like we are getting a group together. I know there are more of you out there. Support your local Texas Herf please.:cb


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

BUMP and detailed info update:

Little Woodrow's, 9500 S IH-35, Austin, 78748 (mapquest)

Time: 1 p.m. or after, on the patio

Details: the patio is quite large, covered in places, and heated. The anticipated high on Sunday is 56 after a low in the mid-30s the night before, so suggest you layer up as smoking is not allowed in doors at this location. They offer decent pizzas, wings, etc in addition to a whole host of tap beers, and a respectable michelada. Reminder: children are not allowed inside the premises, so plan accordingly.

My request to you: post in the thread again whether you plan to attend, and I'll PM all the RSVPs with my cell so that no one is left hanging trying to find the place. Also might bring along a few extra smokes for tradin' and in-person bombing :ss

Post back here with your questions!--Heath


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Sounds like fun. I wish I could join you all.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Sounds good. I will be there early because I have to be somewhere at 500 pm in south San Antonio. I am looking forward to it. :tu


----------



## williegstyles (Aug 20, 2007)

Heath...You know that i'm in but i'm not sure why you chose LW's (south) OUTSIDE as opposed to LW's (north) INSIDE in the warmth. I'm assuming that your choice of location is based on botl's driving up from S.A. Either way i'm in just save me a seat by the fireplace....PLEAAASSEE!!!

BTW...Feel free to give out my cell as another point of contact.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Huuuummm:cb


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the herfing on the southside:tu I am really looking forward to hanging out with everyone!!!!! 

Let us make a list:

Muziq
Papichulo
Williegstyles
Drob
Reggie Buckeye and Sassy (Maybe) :tu


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey guys, new to the board here but I am going to try and make it to Woody's on Sunday.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

BUMP! Hey all - I think I got PMs out to everyone who indicated they planned to come out tomorrow. If you didn't get one, PM me and I'll get you my cell number along with Greg's. Bundle up, bring cameras and cigars, and see y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I am looking forward to this one!!!


----------



## williegstyles (Aug 20, 2007)

Mikes said:


> Huuuummm:cb


Mike....Don't be a Wuss and bring your ass out and herf with us. I can come pick you up if need be. That way you can get tanked and not have to worry about driving home.

So, now that i've eliminated all of your excuses...what time should I pick you up....12:15 or 12:30?


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Mikes said:


> Huuuummm:cb


Come on Mike !!!!! Hang out with us:cb


----------



## williegstyles (Aug 20, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> Come on Mike !!!!! Hang out with us:cb


I just pulled his "Man Card" if that doesn't work....NOTHING will work!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

williegstyles said:


> I just pulled his "Man Card" if that doesn't work....NOTHING will work!


Time will tell!!!! Yazzie needs to show up too!!


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> Time will tell!!!! Yazzie needs to show up too!!


I'll be there!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Why is it that I never catch you guys herfing until the day of the herf?????


Ron


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Why is it that I never catch you guys herfing until the day of the herf?????
> 
> Ron


Easy Ron You know you are more then welcome to join!!!!


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Why is it that I never catch you guys herfing until the day of the herf?????
> 
> Ron


Duck and cover boys!!!!! Ron found us.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Ron,

Again?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Easy Ron You know you are more then welcome to join!!!!


I believe he/we did.................................................:r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

reggiebuckeye said:


> Ron,
> 
> Again?


Yeah, Alex and I again!!!!!!! Just goes to show you can Run, But you can't hide!!!!

Ron


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Yeah, Alex and I again!!!!!!! Just goes to show you can Run, But you can't hide!!!!
> 
> Ron


Hey Ron, Never met you but thanks for sending in the pitchers! Great Herf :tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks Ron and Alex. I made some new friends.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> Duck and cover boys!!!!! Ron found us.


I thought we discussed at the last herf never to let the FLA boys know where we herf.:hn


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Had a good time at the HERF today gentlemen! Enjoyed the conversation and the smokes! Oh and Thanks for the beer Ron and any other participants in that arena. Cheers!:tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

rack04 said:


> I thought we discussed at the last herf never to let the FLA boys know where we herf.:hn


It was my mistake. Yesterday when I was brokering my bottle of Patron Silver I was able to bomb Ron at his shop:ss I let the cat out of the bag. Not to mention it is also all over this thread:cb I had a great time!!!!!!!! Did I not say that twice


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Benzopyrene said:


> Had a good time at the HERF today gentlemen! Enjoyed the conversation and the smokes! Oh and Thanks for the beer Ron and any other participants in that arena. Cheers!:tu


We will have to herf in San Antonio. PM me your contact info.

How about that shineeeeee ring gauge you have with only one post


----------



## williegstyles (Aug 20, 2007)

Papi...Yazzie...Benzo(good to see ya here at CS)...Reggie(i'm a closet UT Longhorn fan) it was really great to meet/herf/trade sticks with you guys.


----------



## williegstyles (Aug 20, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Yeah, Alex and I again!!!!!!! Just goes to show you can Run, But you can't hide!!!!
> 
> Ron


Ron

I don't drink but I just wanted to say thanks for buying the guys TEN pitchers of beer.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

williegstyles said:


> Ron
> 
> I don't drink but I just wanted to say thanks for buying the guys TEN pitchers of beer.


The beer was good, but the steak and lobster was heaven:tu


----------



## williegstyles (Aug 20, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> The beer was good, but the steak and lobster was heaven:tu


Oh Yeh....I forgot about the ribeyes...I'm still stuffed. My wife is PISSED because she cooked dinner!...Wooppss!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

williegstyles said:


> Oh Yeh....I forgot about the ribeyes...I'm still stuffed. My wife is PISSED because she cooked dinner!...Wooppss!


I am still mad at you guys ordering the cheesecake and crem brulee


----------



## williegstyles (Aug 20, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> I am still mad at you guys ordering the cheesecake and crem brulee


Just be glad MikeS didn't show up. He would've seriously done some damage!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

williegstyles said:


> Just be glad MikeS didn't show up. He would've seriously done some damage!


 I still cannot believe he did not show up.


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> The beer was good, but the steak and lobster was heaven:tu


Steak!, Lobster!......i must have been busy drinking all that Beer Ron supplied :tu

WiilieG, Pap, Muziq, Benz, Luke, great time and really enjoyed meeting all you great BOTL's Thanks for the smokes :ss


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

rack04 said:


> I thought we discussed at the last herf never to let the FLA boys know where we herf.:hn


Plans are in action. We had to discuss that. They had no idea.



Benzopyrene said:


> Had a good time at the HERF today gentlemen! Enjoyed the conversation and the smokes! Oh and Thanks for the beer Ron and any other participants in that arena. Cheers!:tu


It was nice meeting you. Welcome to CS.



williegstyles said:


> Papi...Yazzie...Benzo(good to see ya here at CS)...Reggie(i'm a closet UT Longhorn fan) it was really great to meet/herf/trade sticks with you guys.


Bite me. Nice meeting you too.



yazzie said:


> Steak!, Lobster!......i must have been busy drinking all that Beer Ron supplied :tu
> 
> WiilieG, Pap, Muziq, Benz, Luke, great time and really enjoyed meeting all you great BOTL's Thanks for the smokes :ss


So what? I wasn't there? Am I chopped liver? Nice meeting you too.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> Plans are in action. We had to discuss that. They had no idea.
> 
> It was nice meeting you. Welcome to CS.
> 
> ...


We can not forget you. YOu scared that blonde waitress:r:tu JUst kidding. It was good times Reggie. I have some Xmas baccy for you.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey guys - I had a great time yesterday meeting, catching up with, and smoking with all of you! I'm thinking there are plenty more herfin' opportunities in store for us. We're all indebted to Ron for the beer/steaks/lobster/professional escorts--so thanks to you! Gonna take me a few days to get all the RG and trader ratings spread around  :tu

Some photos:










Myself (muziq), Greg (williegstyles), and Luke (benzopyrene)


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

(EDIT)

Brent (papichulo), Brent's friend Jason, Reggie, and...Liz (sassy)


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

muziq said:


> Hey guys - I had a great time yesterday meeting, catching up with, and smoking with all of you! I'm thinking there are plenty more herfin' opportunities in store for us. We're all indebted to Ron for the beer/steaks/lobster/professional escorts--so thanks to you! Gonna take me a few days to get all the RG and trader ratings spread around  :tu
> 
> Some photos:
> 
> ...


Those are some handsome devils eh!!! :chk SEriously now, I had a great time!!!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Luke (benzopyrene), Mark (yazzie), and Greg (williegstyles).


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

muziq said:


> Brent (papichulo), Brent's friend James (? S'that right?), Reggie, and...(crap, I'm forgetting names--help!)


It is Jason and Reggie stepped on his cigar:r Liz aka Sassy is Reggie's Lady. She keeps Reggie in place:tu


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

More football smack-talking...Reggie had to bust out the Ohio State championship jacket to, ahem, school everyone :r


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> It is Jason and Reggie stepped on his cigar:r Liz aka Sassy is Reggie's Lady. She keeps Reggie in place:tu


Thanks Brent! Make the corrections. Gonna light up some of that special Christmas pipe baccy this evening after I get home! p


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

muziq said:


> More football smack-talking...Reggie had to bust out the Ohio State championship jacket to, ahem, school everyone :r


Damn, Reggie is a LOUD Buckeye:r It was amazing how warm it was outside and within a half an hour cold as the east coast.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

muziq said:


> Thanks Brent! Make the corrections. Gonna light up some of that special Christmas pipe baccy this evening after I get home! p


You are quite welcome and deserving:tu I am sure you will enjoy the baccy.p


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> So what? I wasn't there? Am I chopped liver? Nice meeting you too.


Opps, Sorry Reggie, nice meeting you as well. How could I forget you with the way you were sticking that Buckeye coat from 1942 or whatever in everyone's Grill?


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

According to wikipedia, "The team experienced its greatest success under coach Darrell Royal, winning three national championships in 1963, 1969, 1970, and winning a fourth title under head coach Mack Brown in 2005 after the 41-38 victory over previously undefeated Southern California in the 2006 Rose Bowl.", however I couldnt help bot notice that at least two of those buckeye championships were during WWII when all the "men" were off fighting and the women played football. So, Im not sure those count Reggie. I dunno, just doesnt seem right. lol, anyway, at least we agree on a couple things, but on this I may never budge. Cherio! :cb


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Benzopyrene said:


> at least two of those buckeye championships were during WWII when all the "men" were off fighting and the women played football.


OH CHIT! :gn I'm gonna duck and cover now...:r


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Benzopyrene said:


> According to wikipedia, "The team experienced its greatest success under coach Darrell Royal, winning three national championships in 1963, 1969, 1970, and winning a fourth title under head coach Mack Brown in 2005 after the 41-38 victory over previously undefeated Southern California in the 2006 Rose Bowl.", however I couldnt help bot notice that at least two of those buckeye championships were during WWII when all the "men" were off fighting and the women played football. So, Im not sure those count Reggie. I dunno, just doesnt seem right. lol, anyway, at least we agree on a couple things, but on this I may never budge. Cherio! :cb


:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------

